# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Krijime ne italisht

## leci

Duke pare se ne kete cep te forumit shkojne te modes kendet,thashe ta hap edhe une nje :)
Ketu do tju sjell pjese nga letersia italiane poezi dhe fragmente librash dhe pse jo edhe ndonje pjese te shkruar nga une.
Dua te filloj me nje liber qe eshte shume i shtrenjte per mua.

*Poezia italiana del novecento*
Marinetti,Cavacchioli,Folgore,Buzzi,Fillia,Onofri,  Ungaretti,Montale,Luzzi,Pavese,Pasolini jane disa nga poetet,shkrimet e te cileve bejne pjese ne kete liber.

Po filloj me:

*Sensazione notturna-Fillia*

Desiderio vagabondo di noia notturna(dopo aver visto affogare un tramonto verde dietro il bicchieredi menta in un caffe di musica crepuscolare) attraverso il giardino di cosmopoli dove i fiori casti delle case sospendono sui viali in movimento frutti elettrici di lampadine.

Fantasie decorative scomposte a quadri di vita dalla sensibilità pittorica del colore che carica di viola pesante e di nero sensuale la calda parete cesellata delle femmine brune.

Simultaneità di architetture simmetriche(come scienziati invisibili che tracciano sulla parete nera del cielo con i compassi e le squadre del chiaro e dello scuro,problemi cubici di geometria) mentre trams (dadi a colori lanciati dal gioco degli uomini) attraversano i canali lucidi delle strade,sopra ponti paralleli di acciaio,tenendosi in equilibrio (con mani tisiche) ai fili elettrici brillanti.

Serenate blu di fanalini sensibili (tra scomposizioni inclinate di linee rette) per divertire la gente,giocattoli umani di sgualdrine bionde,che sognano,con occhi violenti,furori bianchi di letto.

La mia poesia è la musica sensibile che canta la pesantezza di grotte nere dove bianche forme di vergini danzano nude attorno a un enorme teschio rosso.
La mia poesia è la sensazione scattante di tutte le civiltà elettricamente elastiche fino a coprire con pazzi assalti violetti i chiarori in penombra del passato.
La mia poesia è la febbre dell'uomo che sente nel desiderio enorme della violenza e della conquista di una sensibilità colorata di emozioni nuove.

----------


## leci

*Interno-Mario Luzzi*

Si filtra le domeniche di sole nelle valli
nascoste,si sciama,se ne torna
paghi con fiori e tirsi da mettere nei vasi
agli angoli o alla luce dei vetri sulla madia

Perdo il segno di questo libro aperto
dei mesi,degli anni.Rido,vedo
se levo il capo due finestre vive
dove vibra l'attesa delle rondini
e te che innalzi questi trofei lievi.

Un giorno quale giorno?tra questa primavera
e quest'inverno,un anno tra i tanti anni,
tu ed io e tra noi due nostro figlio,
da stanza a stanza questo lume limpido.

----------


## leci

*Settembre a Venezia-Cardarelli*

Già di settembre imbrunano
a Venezia i crepuscoli precoci
e di gramaglie vestono le pietre.
Dardeggia il sole l'ultimo suo raggio
sugli ori dei mosaici ed accende
fuochi di paglia,effimera bellezza.
E cheta,dietro le Procuratie,
sorge intanto la luna.
Luci festive ed argentate ridono,
van discorrendo trepide e lontane
nell'aria fredda e bruna.
Io le guardo ammaliato.
Forse più tardi mi ricorderò
di queste grandi sere
che son leste a venire,
e più belle,più vive le lor luci,
che ora un pò mi disperano
(sempre da me cosi fuori e distanti),
torneranno a brillare
nella mia fantasia.
E sarà vera calma
felicità la mia.

----------


## leci

*Diana,risveglio-Mario Luzzi*


Il vento sparso luccica tra i fiumi
della pianura,il monte ride raro
illuminandosi,escono barlumi
dall'acqua,quale messaggio più caro?

E tempo di levarsi su,di vivere
puramente.Ecco vola negli specchi
un sorriso,sui vetri aperti un brivido,
torna un suono a confondere gli orecchi.

E tu ilare accorri e contraddici
in un tratto la morte.Cosi quando
s'apre una porta irrompono felici
i colori,esce il buio di rimando

a dissolversi.Nascono liete immagini,
filtra nel sangue,cieco nel ritorno,
lo spirito del sole,aure ci traggono
con se:a esistere,a estinguerci in un giorno.

----------


## leci

*L'nfinito riposa- Clemente Rebora*


Non è più su di un palmo
oggi il ciel dalla terra
tumido,opaco,calmo,
l'anima in ombra di poca aria serra.

In un volgere lieve
l'infinito riposa:
la quotidiana e breve
vicenda è il suon concorde d'ogni cosa.

Allor,sorto da ignote
nicchie vapora piano
un senso sopra notte
forme:e gioisce del suo ritmo umano.

----------


## leci

*Anno- Mario Luzzi*


Provvidi ora,ma queti
si espongono graticci e vasi,
si appende l'uva.L'altro è ignoto,l'altro
era ed è chiuso in questo cielo opaco
dove un lume vinato si rapprende
e il grido del fringuello è gia di gelo.

è qui,in queste opere miti
e chiare che trascorre e brucia
quel che non ho e che pure dovrò perdere.
Tempo passato e prossimo si libra..
Io,come sia,son qui venuto,avanzo
da tempi inconoscibili,ardo,attendo;
senza fine divengo quel che sono,
trovo riposo in questa luce vuota.

----------


## leci

*Silvestro Sentiero*
Ky eshte nje aktor teatri dhe person qe kam pasur mundesi ta njoh nga afer.Ka shkruar Shakespeare ne dialektin napoletan,dhe disa romane te Pirandello.

*Ritratti*

Di giorno
stelle spente
riposano dentro
bocche di bambine

Immerse nei loro giochi
versano risate
su palline e bigodini.
Come acqua di ruscello
inondano cose ferme
e le rinfrescano.

Quei passettini al trotto
sono briciole di baci
che cadono sulla mia guancia
con dolcezza sonora.

Se piove 
non ocorre altra musica.
Davanti ai grandi vetri
le bambine
osservano trottole
vorticiare nel rigagnolo.

----------


## leci

*Nude passeggiate - Silvestro Sentiero*

Musicale
lo scroscio
della tua saliva,
vi sbarcherò
con labbra
avide di estasi.
Su quell'acqua
lussureggiante
navigherà
fremito
mio dolce.

Desidero schierare
baci
davanti a te
farli rotolare
sul tuo corpo
come perle,
alzare barricate 
di luce
intorno al letto,
vedere ragni
agli orli
dello specchio
danzare ai tuoi gemiti.

Intontiti
uscire in strada
coi piedi nudi
che tanto amano la pioggia.

----------


## leci

*Trallallà - Silvestro Sentiero*

Assorta sul divano,Silvia pensava agli anni,e un trallallà venuto saltellando da chissà dove le scompigliava i capelli cercando di tirarle su il morale.
Immerso nella solita bonta che creava tepore in ogni stanza,Bruno sembrava suggerire che bisognava cercarli ancora.
Più assorta che mai sul divano,Silvia aveva sempre lo stesso monologo nel cuore: "Tutto daccapo desidero iniziare".
A questo punto per creare una dose di umorismo,Bruno prendeva per mano colei che amava,la portava vicino alla finestra e guardando oltre ogni città le diceva: "Gli anni vagano nel vento che gonfia le nostre mutande sui fili ad asciugare"
Quando andarono in pensione i coniugi solevano passeggiare pian pianino in bicicleta.Sorridendosi spingevano il pedale porgendosi parole fresche che sempre profumano l'aria.
Qualche tempo dopo erano diventati talmente vecchi che a sera il silenzio veniva per accarezzare i muri della loro casa.
Di notte,ancora i baci,e abbracciati nel letto come innamorati perdevano il sonno cercando immagini adatte all'imminente viaggio.
Si figuravano sulla larga poppa di un veliero.Ruzzolo dopo ruzzolo,poppa e prua,un farneticare di flauti e violini li attirava nel punto in cui vedevano cadere dal cielo almeno un milione di enormi lampadari accesi.

Gli anni finirono per trascorrere tutti.
E quelli di prima?
Invano li avevano cercati.
Se ne andarono,i birbanti,e non tornarono più.

----------


## leci

*Nel parco - Eugenio Montale*


Nell'ombra della magnolia
che sempre più si restringe
a un soffio di cerbottana
la freccia mi sfiora e si perde

Pareva una foglia caduta
dal pioppo che a un colpo di vento
si stinge-e fors'era una mano
sorrente da lungi tra il verde

Un riso che non m'appartiene
trapassa da fronde canute
fino al mio petto,lo scuote
un trillo che punge le vene,

e rido con te sulla ruota
deforme dell'ombra,mi allungo
disfatto di me sulle ossute
radici che sporgono e pungo

con fili di paglia il tuo viso...

----------


## leci

*Dove la luce - Giuseppe Ungaretti*


Come allodola ondosa
nel vento lieto sui giovani prati,
le braccia ti sanno leggera,vieni.

Ci scorderemo di quaggiù
e del mare e del cielo,
e del mio sangue rapido alla guerra,
di passi d'ombre memori
entro rossori di mattina nuove.

Dove non muove foglia più la luce,
sogni e crucci passati ad altre rive,
dov'è posata sera,
vieni ti porterò alle colline d'oro.

L'ora costante,liberi d'eta
nel suo perduto nimbo
sarà nostro lenzuolo.

----------


## leci

*Magari..*

Se fosse cosi  facile a quest'ora sarei nel olimpo di quelli che hanno scritto la storia del mondo.Magari non proprio la su ma anche all'ombra di qualche storia mi andrebbe bene lo stesso.Comunque mi sento forte abbastanza e pronto per scrivere une storia,forse non la più bella ma comunque la mia.
Se il Signore fosse pronto per dare le sue pagelle,beh andrei avanti senza rimorsi o comunque con la certezza di aver sempre fatto la mia parte,nel bene e nel male.Non è poi cosi facile svegliarsi la mattina e vedere allo specchio un uomo d'avanti a te,un uomo con la paura e la solitudine impressa in ogni cellula del corpo.E il Signore queste cose le sa bene,molto meglio di come le posso immaginare io.Non è poi cosi difficile l'impegno del mio Signore,tante regole e solo un metro per misurare tutti.Ma comunque le regole sono queste e se non va bene ,pazienza..si vive solo una volta.
Magari uno cresce con la voglia o la convinzione di poter scrivere le regole,o almeno di poter scegliere quali di queste regole rispettare.Ma è soltanto una vita di illusioni e di voglia di far sentire la propria voce.
La mia storia è una come tante,come ce ne sono migliaia tra di noi.E' una storia di dolore e tante,troppe lacrime,a volte nel silenzio per non disturbare.Per non disturbare il prossimo,quello che i verita dovrebbe essere l'amico,il compagno di una vita.Quello che in verita è lo stesso essere che tanto spaventa.E' il tuto essere,il tuo demone,compagno della vita di tutti i giorni.
Di tutti quei giorni nel silenzio,nell' attesa che qualcosa possa cambiare,che qualcosa possa deviare il corso doloroso della vita.
Ma comunque questa storia e dentro tutti voi,tutti quelli che hanno fatto della propria vita  il campo dove crescere i tanti sogni e desideri della questa grande e bella cosa che si chiama vita.
Magari il Signore questa sera accoglierà la mia pregiera,magari accetterà le mie lacrime come il sincero pentimento per tutte quelle volte che sono stato distante da me.
Per tutte quelle volte che ho dimenticato di amare e di stendere una mano.Di stendere una mano ad un fratello che moriva tra l'indifferenza e il dolore.
Magari tutto questo non è cosi importante,perche domani si sa,sarò sicuramente diverso.Perchè domani non sarò cosi pronto ad versare lacrime e pentimenti,magari domani l'altro essere vorrà dire la sua.E comunque Signore stasera ti ho detto quello che pesava nel mio cuore,e se riesci conservalo tra le mie cose che un giorno spero tu me li ridia indietro.
Magari ci faccio un salto e ti vengo a trovare,cosi mi puoi raccontare quelle belle storie,che solo tu puoi racconatre.Grazie Signore mio per la tua pazienza e la voglia che hai sempre per ascoltare la mia voce.A presto..

----------


## shigjeta

Po eci neper vite dhe po i afrohem fundshekullit te kaluar me disa krijime  qe me kane pelqyer. Jane autor te rinj, fitues te cmimit  Fonopoli (1999-2000) 

*Gocce*  -  _Carla Biagetti_

Gocce di pioggia scivolano 
su di un vetro, 
vanno avanti e mai indietro, 
goccia a goccia cadono in terra 
si modella una pozza d'acqua 
poi sgorga un torrente, 
nasce n fiume 
che corre veloce verso il mare, 
goccia a goccia 
comincia un sentimento, 
germoglia una nuova vita. 


*Sole*  _ Patrizia Durante_

Un raggio di sole 
si sta disfando 
sui gerani del mio balcone, 
impastando i colori 
impastando le vite. 

L'alchimista sapiente 
mescola gli elementi 
perché si ripeta ancora 
la dolce magia 
della tua anima fusa nella mia

----------


## leci

*In un momento - Dino Campana
*
In un momento 
sono sfiorite le rose
i petali caduti
perchè in non potevo dimenticare le rose
Le cercavamo insieme
Abbiamo trovato delle rose
Erano le sue rose erano le mie rose
questo viaggio chiamavamo amore
Col nostro sangue e colle nostre lagrime facevamo le rose
che brillavano un momento al sole del mattino
Le abbiamo sfiorite sotto il sole tra i rovi
le rose che non erano le nostre rose
le mie rose le sue rose.
P.S. e cosi' dimenticammo le rose.

----------


## leci

*Io ti amo - Stefano Benni*

Io ti amo
e se non ti basta
ruberò le stelle al cielo
per farne ghirlanda
e il cielo vuoto
non si lamenterà di cio che ha perso
che la tua bellezza sola
riempirà l'universo

Io ti amo
e se non ti basta
vuoterò il mare
e tutte le perle verrò a portare
d'avanri a te
e il mare non piangerà
di questo sgarbo
che onde a mille e sirene
non hanno l'incanto
di un solo tuo sguardo

Io ti amo
e se non ti basta
solleverò i vulcani
e il lore fuoco metterò
nelle tue mani,e sarà ghiaccio
per il bruciare delle mie pasioni.

Io ti amo
e se non ti basta
anche le nuvole catturerò
e te le porterò domate
e su te piover dovranno
qunado d'estate
per il caldo non dormi
E se non ti basta
perchè il tempo si fermi
fermerò i pianeti in volo
e se non ti basta
vaffanculo.


Ma insoma cosa deve fare il pover uomo per una donna,ma forse deve donarli la propria vita cosi puo finalmente stare in pace,la bellezza chiamata donna.Ma comunque mai una donna e riuscita a cantare all' amore con tanto ardore come il pover uomo.Viva l'amore e tutti i suoi schiavi.
Stefano Benni

----------


## leci

*L'Infinito - Giacomo Leopardi*

Sempre caro mi fu quest'ermo colle,
e questa siepe, che da tanta parte
dell'ultimo orizzonte il guardo esclude.
Ma sedendo e mirando, interminati
spazi di là da quella, e sovrumani
silenzi, e profondissima quiete
io nel pensier mi fingo; ove per poco
il cor non si spaura. E come il vento
odo stormir tra queste piante, io quello
infinito silenzio a questa voce
vo comparando: e mi sovvien l'eterno,
e le morte stagioni, e la presente
e viva, e il suon di lei. Così tra questa
immensità s'annega il pensier mio:
e il naufragar m'è dolce in questo mare.

----------


## leci

*Lo scandalo del contraddirmi - Pier Paolo  Pasolini*

Lo scandalo del contraddirmi, dell'essere
con te e contro te; con te nel cuore,
in luce, contro te nelle buie viscere;

del mio paterno stato traditore
- nel pensiero, in un'ombra di azione -
mi so ad esso attaccato nel calore

degli istinti, dell'estetica passione;
attratto da una vita proletaria
a te anteriore, è per me religione

la sua allegria, non la millenaria
sua lotta: la sua natura, non la sua
coscienza; è la forza originaria

dell'uomo, che nell'atto s'è perduta,
a darle l'ebbrezza della nostalgia,
una luce poetica: ed altro più

io non so dirne, che non sia
giusto ma non sincero, astratto
amore, non accorante simpatia...

Come i poveri povero, mi attacco
come loro a umilianti speranze,
come loro per vivere mi batto

ogni giorno. Ma nella desolante
mia condizione di diseredato,
io possiedo: ed è il più esaltante

dei possessi borghesi, lo stato
più assoluto. Ma come io possiedo la storia,
essa mi possiede; ne sono illuminato:

ma a che serve la luce?

----------


## leci

*Il Giudice - Mario Luzi*


"Credi che il tuo sia vero amore? Esamina
a fondo il tuo passato" insiste lui
saettando ben addentro
la sua occhiata di presbite tra beffarda e strana.
E aspetta. Mentre io guardo lontano
ed altro non mi viene in mente
che il mare fermo sotto il volo dei gabbiani
sfrangiato appena tra gli scogli dell'isola,
dove una terra nuda si fa ombra
con le sue gobbe o un'altra preparata a semina
si fa ombra con le sue zolle e con pochi fili.
"Certo, posso aver molto peccato"
rispondo infine aggrappandomi a qualcosa,
sia pure alle mie colpe, in quella luce di brughiera.
"Piangere, piangere dovresti sul tuo amore male inteso"
riprende la sua voce con un fischio
di raffica sopra quella landa passando alta.
L'ascolto e neppure mi domando
perché sia lui e non io di là da questo banco
occupato a giudicare i mali del mondo.
"Può darsi" replico io mentre già penso ad altro,
mentre la via s'accende scaglia a scaglia
e qui nel bar il giorno ancora pieno
sfolgora in due pupille di giovinetta che si sfila il grembio
per le ore di libertà e l'uomo che le ha dato il cambio
indossa la gabbana bianca e viene
verso di noi con due bicchieri colmi,
freschi, da porre uno di qua uno di là sopra il nostro tavolo

----------


## leci

*O poesia poesia poesia - Dino Campana*

O poesia poesia poesia
Sorgi, sorgi, sorgi
Su dalla febbre elettrica del selciato notturno.
Sfrenati dalle elastiche silhouttes equivoche
Guizza nello scatto e nell'urlo improvviso
Sopra l'anonima fucileria monotona
Delle voci instancabili come i flutti
Stride la troia perversa al quadrivio
Poiché l'elegantone le rubò il cagnolino
Saltella una cocotte cavalletta
Da un marciapiede a un altro tutta verde
E scortica le mie midolla il raschio ferrigno del tram
Silenzio - un gesto fulmineo
Ha generato una pioggia di stelle
Da un fianco che piega e rovina sotto il colpo prestigioso
In un mantello di sangue vellutato occhieggiante
Silenzio ancora. Commenta secco
E sordo un revolver che annuncia
E chiude un altro destino.

----------


## leci

*A Silvia - Giacomo Leopardi
*

Silvia, rimembri ancora
quel tempo della tua vita mortale,
quando beltà splendea
negli occhi tuoi ridenti e fuggitivi,
e tu, lieta e pensosa, il limitare
di gioventù salivi?

Sonavan le quiete
stanze, e le vie dintorno,
al tuo perpetuo canto,
allor che all'opre femminili intenta
sedevi, assai contenta
di quel vago avvenir che in mente avevi.
Era il maggio odoroso: e tu solevi
così menare il giorno.

Io gli studi leggiadri
talor lasciando e le sudate carte,
ove il tempo mio primo
e di me si spendea la miglior parte,
d'in su i veroni del paterno ostello
porgea gli orecchi al suon della tua voce,
ed alla man veloce
che percorrea la faticosa tela.
Mirava il ciel sereno,
le vie dorate e gli orti,
e quinci il mar da lungi, e quindi il monte.
Lingua mortal non dice
quel ch'io sentiva in seno.

Che pensieri soavi,
che speranze, che cori, o Silvia mia!
Quale allor ci apparia
la vita umana e il fato!
Quando sovviemmi di cotanta speme,
un affetto mi preme
acerbo e sconsolato,
e tornami a doler di mia sventura.
O natura, o natura,
perché non rendi poi
quel che prometti allor? perché di tanto
inganni i figli tuoi?

Tu pria che l'erbe inaridisse il verno,
da chiuso morbo combattuta e vinta,
perivi, o tenerella. E non vedevi
il fior degli anni tuoi;
non ti molceva il core
la dolce lode or delle negre chiome,
or degli sguardi innamorati e schivi;
né teco le compagne ai dì festivi
ragionavan d'amore.

Anche peria tra poco
la speranza mia dolce: agli anni miei
anche negaro i fati
la giovanezza. Ahi come,
come passata sei,
cara compagna dell'età mia nova,
mia lacrimata speme!
Questo è quel mondo? questi
i diletti, l'amor, l'opre, gli eventi
onde cotanto ragionammo insieme?
questa la sorte dell'umane genti?
All'apparir del vero
tu, misera, cadesti: e con la mano
la fredda morte ed una tomba ignuda
mostravi di lontano.

----------

